# Snow storm in WI



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we are having a doosey of a snow storm right now 12 inches or more and more on the way!! heres a couple pics
























can you see the truck headlights in the far distance?
I took off today wasn't gonna chance driving 25 miles in this crap


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly, at least give those skellies some hats and scarfs!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Lilly - you are in the thick of it, aren't you? The news said the worst of it stretches from Rockford to Milwaukee.

I know it's coming down hard right now here. I just went out to get my mail and it's really heavy snow.

Be careful!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Mrs.W ..Yeah it's still coming down heavy.. I guess till about 7 pm or so they say ?? 
My Hubby is out doing the driveway again for the 3rd time..glad we have a big blower.
It is a heavy wet snow.

Dave..they do have hats and scarves on, just can't see them but they did ask for a blanket last time I took this pic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well they closed the airport at 5 can't keep up on the runways, and shut down the transit system at 530 in milw..so its official now ..I hope no one is stuck now that the buses aren't running . I43 in sheboygan count is impassable..some roads out here also from the blowing and drifting.
Had a few fatal accidents today also.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I can say it's here now.
Took me almost 3 hrs to get the 1st batch off ...freezing rain with some snow....what a mess.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know it's a mess but it looks beatuiful. Your pictures could be postcards.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like I will be snowed in for friday. Got 8+ inches and still coming down.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well we ended up with 13 inches from that storm..got another 2 on fri then 1 on sat and now we are supposed to get about 5 tonight or tomorrow sometime.. It's colder than a witches you knwo what here.. and windy as all get out. go away


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Is that why they have the arrow pointing to the street on the pedestrian crossing sign?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny slightlymad ..thats where the crosswalk used to be I guess they need the sign to remind people LOL


----------

